# Pierce Watch



## dan888 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi,

I'm trying to find some information on an old Pierce watch. I think it may be called a "Pierce Chronographe".

This is the closest match I can find;

http://www.mytime-watches.com/Mytime_Collectors_Watches/Gents_Watches_1_files/27_1.jpg

But mine has 2 "oval" shaped push buttons, the lower button starts and stops the timer and the top button resets it.

Also on mine the outer ring of numbers is blue.

I'm under the impression it may have a connection to the RAF perhaps issued? I also think it maybe circa 1939 ish.

Where would you advise I get some good info on the watch from perhaps a reference site or someone who is knowledgable about this brand.

I've Googled but not found much.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## dan888 (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is a little pic;


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pierce+watches

theres plenty info out there  , pierce watches have there own collectors and use in house movements (oparts can be hard to source)


----------



## gtopaul (Nov 19, 2006)

I used to have a Pierce chronograph collection of about 50 watches including one or two with military provinance. Nice movements that most watchmakers won't touch because of the use of the fricition disk which was years ahead of it's time. I had a watchmaker that was willing to work on them and even had the friction disks fabricated to overhaul my watches. I even had a few of the Pierce automatics which were some of the first automatics on the market. They used a sliding weight vs a rotor. Unusual in that they couldn't be wound manually with the crown and you just had to shake them to get them going. Great watches and love the multiple screw backs of some of the larger chrono's.

Paul


----------

